# Extra Photos



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

I had fun shooting pics of Laika yesterday. Thought I would post a couple more. 

One of her in stealth mode, probably thinking that if I didn't see her she wouldn't have to leave!


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Beautiful pictures, the second one reminds me of my Oscar.
I haven't posted a picture of him on here before so here goes... its my favourite picture I have taken so far and there has been quite a few!!


----------

